# Where To Renew My CCI Card?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I am sure you all know, it is just i have so much on my mind at this time, i cannot think where i renewed it last time. Could someone please remind me. Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Camping and Caravanning Club by chance


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Been on there can't seem to find the link


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just keep your old one.Never found a need to renew in over 10 years.
It has your passport details and that is all that is required on most campsites.

Les


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Try putting CCI in search on C&CC site


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

www.caravanclub.co.uk - UK Caravan Club | Contact: Beatrice Carr | Phone: + 44 1342 336764 | E-mail: Beatrice.carr[at]caravanclub.co.uk
www.thecampingandcaravanningclub.co.uk - The Camping and Caravanning Club | Phone: + 44 2476 694995| E-mail: richard.grimsdale[at]cfree.co.uk
http://motorcaravanners.eu/ - The Motor Caravanners' Club | Phone: + 44 1684311677 | E-mail: info[at]motorcaravanners.eu
www.hymerclub-international.co.uk - Hymer Club International | Phone: + 44 1822 833810 | E-mail: hcisecretary[at]btinternet.com

All the above are contact details for CCI


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.camping.se/templates/start____320.aspx

Is this the card you are looking for ?

Just renewed ours online it arrived this morning took about 10 days


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

It is the card you hand in to sites, instead of your passport. It has an expiry date on mine of March 2012,so i don't understand the member who has been using theirs for 10 years.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*CCI Card*

Hi the camping card link I posted is for the card you leave on site instead of your passport.
It also gives you discounts and other offers.
The card has changed this year full details on the site.
In previous years we have just bought a new sticker every year (with year printed on).
We replaced ours this year as we have moved address.
If you buy the ACSI card there is a code enclosed inside it to send for a free card very similar tp CCI, we used this in January on sites in France.
Hope this helps
Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barney2 said:


> http://www.camping.se/templates/start____320.aspx
> 
> Is this the card you are looking for ?
> 
> Just renewed ours online it arrived this morning took about 10 days


er, no!

That's a swedish one.
The Camping Card International is bought from either of the main Clubs in the - CCC link here :- http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/extras/campingcardinternational/
it's £5.50 a year, and carries your passport number and address, it can be used at most campsites in Europe in place of the possibility of handing over your passport, and also covers you for personal liability insurance when on sites. We find it dead easy to use to show to site reception for the address details etc, rather than trying to read out our address to somebody who is probably not too good at transcribing spoken english!
You used to be able to get one from the AA, but not sure whether you can any more?


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Here http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/home/l2-n2225/
Pete.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

frenchfancy said:


> It is the card you hand in to sites, instead of your passport. It has an expiry date on mine of March 2012,so i don't understand the member who has been using theirs for 10 years.


Campsites only want your passport details ,never been questioned about the date.I`m not the only one who uses it this way.
Each to their own i suppose.

Les


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Here


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Problem resolved.Picked up the phone and rang CCC travel service ordered and paid over the phone £5.50. You are obliged to have one if you do not want to hand over your passport at sites. They are valid for only one year. Thanks for all the input


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

frenchfancy said:


> Problem resolved.Picked up the phone and rang CCC travel service ordered and paid over the phone £5.50. You are obliged to have one if you do not want to hand over your passport at sites. They are valid for only one year. Thanks for all the input


I know they are only valid for one year,and i would not expect to be covered for public liability, or have any discounts that are available .
My card is for identification purpose only,to hand over instead of my passport.That was all i was saying.
Having said all that,i now have a nice laminated ACSI camping card,so i will be using that in a couple of weeks .

   

All the Best

Les


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> I know they are only valid for one year,and i would not expect to be covered for public liability, or have any discounts that are available .
> My card is for identification purpose only,to hand over instead of my passport.That was all i was saying.
> Having said all that,i now have a nice laminated ACSI camping card,so i will be using that in a couple of weeks .
> 
> ...


The CCI also provides some insurance cover so would need to be current.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

tonyt said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > I know they are only valid for one year,and i would not expect to be covered for public liability, or have any discounts that are available .
> ...


Tony,as i have already said ,i am fully aware i would not be covered with insurance.

Les


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

The Caravan Club is where we always get ours from. This year as we only use ACSI Sites these days we have their new one free. It only covers ACSI sites though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is not lawful to let your passport out of your possession

Sites should take details or photocopy details not detain the passport

We have the ACSI card but carry photo copies of our passport details-

I think passports are often detained to ensure payment and that's not what they are for. Maybe also to save time copying the details

Aldra


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

My card was out of date in 2007. The only person who ever noticed was the receptionist in the Athens camp site last year who wasn't a happy bunny anyway and would have argued about what day it was........
Your passport doesn't have your address on so campsites in Europe seem happy to have the card. I don't like leaving my passport at reception but sometimes I don't have the language skills to argue ( I keep copies with me and one with a friend at home) but I offer my card first anyway.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

I have just tried to obtain a new card (as i always do)only to be told only my husband can do it now. :x


----------

